
Text Engineering: GATE by University of Sheffield - Trun_wal
https://gate.ac.uk/
======
Trun_wal
I intend to use this platform to build my own text parser (in a product). Some
queries: 1\. How robust it is? 2. I have written my code in C#, and to migrate
it to GATE I have to write all code in GATE Developer from scratch using JAPE.
Is there a way to speed up this migration? Thanks

